# [confirmed] Death Note movie!



## Fay (Oct 19, 2008)

​ 
Universal Pictures has revealed that Vertigo Entertainment is developing an American live action film adaptation of Tsugumi Ohba and Takeshi Obata?s supernatural suspense manga story Death Note. The Death Note franchise has already spawned three live action films in Japan. Brothers Vlas and Charles Parlapanides have been hired to construct a screenplay for an American Death Note feature.

The production notes for the recent horror films Shutter and The Strangers both reveal that America's Vertigo Entertainment is developing a remake of the Death Note franchise and has hired Vlas and Charles Parlapanides to write the screenplay. In Tsugumi Ohba and Takeshi Obata's hit Death Note manga, a teenager finds a notebook with which he can put people to death by writing their names. He begins a self-anointed crusade against the criminals of the world, and a cat-and-mouse game begins with the authorities and one idiosyncratic genius detective.

Vertigo Entertainment (no relation to DC Comics' Vertigo imprint or the United Kingdom's Vertigo Films) has developed or is developing remakes of Ju-on (The Grudge), Dark Water, Infernal Affairs (The Departed), Gin gwai (The Eye), Shutter, My Sassy Girl, Jungdok (Possession), and Janghwa, Hongryeon (The Uninvited). The Parlapanides brothers are writers and executive producers of Undercover, an update of the 21 Jump Street television series which is under development for The CW network.

The Death Note manga has already been adapted into two Japanese live-action films with one spinoff film, an animated television series, assorted television specials, and novels. Viz Media is releasing the manga, the anime series, and a novel, while Viz Pictures released the first Japanese live-action film in theaters in May.

*The person they wish to play Light Yagami is none other than Disney's own: Zac Efron. *

Rumoured director-- Bryan Bertino- is known for his film "The Strangers" Which only gained a 41% on Rotten Tomatoes, is said to be directing it. 

Source via ohnotheydidnt

The movie is set for 2010 according to imdb


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 19, 2008)

Zac Efron?

I think I speak for all of us when I say

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Kamina (Oct 19, 2008)

This is going to be worse than the DBZ film, if he sings in it then i'm gonna kill myself.


----------



## Lilali (Oct 19, 2008)

DO NOT WANT

this is going to suck

OMG i hope they dont put any dancing in it or more Disney kid stars, i dont think i will be able to handle it if the Jonas brothers was in it to


----------



## Batman (Oct 19, 2008)

I REALLY hope they don't try and make it a horror flick.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 19, 2008)

I really see nothin wrong with zac being light, I mean what the hell he looks the part.  I just pray that he can act it. Other than I have no worries about this film.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 19, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> I really see nothin wrong with zac being light, I mean what the hell he looks the part.  I just pray that he can act it. Other than I have no worries about this film.



Have you seen high school musical.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 19, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Have you seen high school musical.



No lol, its his acting that bad ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2008)

zac:i'm going to take this chip and eat it!

i think he can play the part well

guys if you think thats bad wait til we see who plays L


----------



## Ral (Oct 19, 2008)

Is this part two or one cause i could of sworn part one already came out in the U.S. 

Damn you Sonen Jump and your lies.


----------



## neji1988 (Oct 19, 2008)

NOoooo NOOOO!!!!!! Why is hollywood trying to ruin all the good asian movies/anime T_T YOU CANT FARKING TAKE A WHITE BOY TO PLAY AN ASIAN CHARACTER!!!! Same goes to Goku And Now Light... This movie is gonna be the 2nd anime turn movie to suck like hell....first goes to of cos the upcoming dragon ball


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 19, 2008)

Ral said:


> Is this part two or one cause i could of sworn part one already came out in the U.S.
> 
> Damn you Sonen Jump and your lies.



You probably saw the japanese version that came out in the US. They are doing a complete hollywood remake of this. 

I admit the pic of zac and yagami light does bear a certain similarity, but fuck....its zac effron. The guy is a disney actor. I dont want them turning this shit into a watered down kids version. Acting in a disney flic does not equate to being a good actor, or an actor at all for that matter. My little cousin was watching high school musical, and all I can say is that shit is fucked up. That is not what I call acting


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 19, 2008)

L will be Corbin Bleu.

Misa will be Ashley Tisdale 

It'll be a mickey mouse fest.


----------



## GaruTekra (Oct 19, 2008)

In b4 shitty movie.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 19, 2008)

Most of this is just rumors. The only thing confirmed is there are writers hired to pend the script, that's it. As for casting that won't happen for some time. If it were me I'd cast unknowns instead of well known actors.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

lol, Zac Efron is pretty far fetched even though he looks the part. Unless he pulls a Heath Ledger and completely wows us...which that I highly doubt.

Just hope he doesn't get signed on in the _first_ place.



> I REALLY hope they don't try and make it a horror flick.



Same here. The novels were more of a mystery and thriller, I hope the directors realize this before the raping begins.


----------



## Batman (Oct 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> zac:i'm going to take this chip and eat it!
> 
> i think he can play the part well
> 
> *guys if you think thats bad wait til we see who plays L*


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 19, 2008)

roflmfao ^^


----------



## Kamina (Oct 19, 2008)

neji1988 said:


> NOoooo NOOOO!!!!!! Why is hollywood trying to ruin all the good asian movies/anime T_T YOU CANT FARKING TAKE A WHITE BOY TO PLAY AN ASIAN CHARACTER!!!! Same goes to Goku And Now Light... This movie is gonna be the 2nd anime turn movie to suck like hell....first goes to of cos the upcoming dragon ball



Goku was not asian.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you guys are jumping to conclusions way too soon. To say Efron will suck as Light because of H.S.M, is kinda stupid. H.S.M and "Death Note are too different things. For example, Dicaprio may have sucked in "Titanic",(imo), but does that mean he would suck in "The Departed"? Hell no, and he certainly didn't. We don't know if Efron can play Light the right way. And to the people complaining that Light can't be played by a american actor, I say, "What do you expect? This is being made in America".


----------



## Talon. (Oct 19, 2008)

^right! even though i hate everyone affiliated with H.S.M., i still think that he could easily pull off Light's part well. the best thing for him to do is watch a few episodes of the anime, maybe read a couple volumes of the manga for good measure; just so he can gather a sense of how the character is. I'd like to see Elijah Wood play L (i dunno, he just has the potential to play L really good imo), Sarah Michelle Gellar would make a pretty good Misa (trust me, i thought she couldnt be Daphne, but i was wrong.), and Dane Cook would be an interesting Ryuk (the man is fucking crazy, so why not cast him as an equally crazy shinigami?)
Also, according to IMDb, the movie is set for 2010


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't hate Efron for playing Light.......I thought he did good in Hairspray...he's just being typecast to hell. 

Still, even the Japanese movie had to change alot of things for it to work, and I dont think even the Japanese death note would sit well with most american audiences these days.........I doubt it will work.....


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

He sucked in Hairspray. But yea, I agree with you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 19, 2008)

Zac Efron is a good choice, I think he'll be able to convey how pathetic Light truly was. I mean he's not a bad actor, he's just been in a dumb franchise.


----------



## Altron (Oct 19, 2008)

lol at all these crappy live action movie


----------



## Batman (Oct 19, 2008)

The Light in the Japanese version was pretty horrid. Maybe Effron will actually be better.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 19, 2008)

JUST AS PLANNED! 

2 anime's to be ruined on the big screen...............


----------



## animedork1 (Oct 19, 2008)

NO! NNNOOOOO!!!  Everytime i see deathnote, i will NOT think of hsm! why!


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2008)

Kamina said:


> This is going to be worse than the DBZ film, if he sings in it then i'm gonna kill myself.



"I'm going to kill you with a book,
_that's right, a book._
but no ordinary book...
_It's no ordinary book..._
It's a notebook...
_Notes of a deathly look..._
With this ink...
_Black ink..._
Write your name and die...
_Don't forget to dot the 'I'..._
and say, 'Lol, you dead.' "


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 19, 2008)

Zac does look like Light, but I dont think he has the acting chops to pull it off.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2008)

He has the rabid fangirls.

Zac Efron = Toshiro Hitsugaya


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 19, 2008)

neji1988 said:


> NOoooo NOOOO!!!!!! Why is hollywood trying to ruin all the good asian movies/anime T_T YOU CANT FARKING TAKE A WHITE BOY TO PLAY AN ASIAN CHARACTER!!!! Same goes to Goku And Now Light... This movie is gonna be the 2nd anime turn movie to suck like hell....first goes to of cos the upcoming dragon ball



dang GOKU IS NOT ASIAN OR JAPANESE. WOULD PEOPLE STOP SAYING THAT HE IS. HE IS A SAIYAN. and yes light is japanese. and yes you can get a white person to play an asian character. just like in daredevil how they got a black guy to play kingpin who is usually a white character.



Bathroom_Mop said:


> You probably saw the japanese version that came out in the US. They are doing a complete hollywood remake of this.
> 
> I admit the pic of zac and yagami light does bear a certain similarity, but fuck....its zac effron. The guy is a disney actor. I dont want them turning this shit into a watered down kids version. Acting in a disney flic does not equate to being a good actor, or an actor at all for that matter. My little cousin was watching high school musical, and all I can say is that shit is fucked up. That is not what I call acting



really? so pirates of the carribean wasn't a good movie? and Johnny Depp isn't a good actor huH?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 19, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> You probably saw the japanese version that came out in the US. They are doing a complete hollywood remake of this.
> 
> I admit the pic of zac and yagami light does bear a certain similarity, but fuck....its zac effron. The guy is a disney actor. I dont want them turning this shit into a watered down kids version. Acting in a disney flic does not equate to being a good actor, or an actor at all for that matter. My little cousin was watching high school musical, and all I can say is that shit is fucked up. That is not what I call acting




*Spoiler*: __ 



Death Note is a kid's series.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

> but fuck....its zac effron. The guy is a disney actor.



Shia Lebeouf was a Disney kid, and he's turning out to be one of the most popular movie stars now.


----------



## Koi (Oct 19, 2008)

Batman said:


> I REALLY hope they don't try and make it a horror flick.



They probably will, in all likelihood.  The American audience isn't exactly the_ thinking_ crowd.

Also: POR QUEEEEEEEE?!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 19, 2008)

Koi said:


> They probably will, in all likelihood.  The American audience isn't exactly the_ thinking_ crowd.



 


Death Note isn't a complex story anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

hmmm, I reviewed the Japanese death note.....dont remember the link.....maybe it's this?()

Anyway, I doubt they'll make this into a horror flick...it will just be passed around as another doomed live action anime movie..


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Death Note isn't a complex story anyway.



4 things you need to know before reading/watching _Deathnote_.

1. Light's an ass
2. Ryuk is scary
3. Notebooks can kill
4. Just as planned


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe if they cast in a strong cast they can make up for zac's weaknesses.  This is an American movie so I don't expect the characters to look like people in the manga.

I'm not sure who could play L, but I think johnny depp can do a fine Ryuk, he's played alot of gothic characters.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

> so pirates of the carribean wasn't a good movie? and Johnny Depp isn't a good actor huH?



PotC were a terrible series of movies and Johnny Depp is win.

First thing, DN is a shonen jump series people, they can't make it in to a horror. Secondly Efron isn't a bad choice, HSM doesn't matter and to who ever made the "oh shit they'll be singing in Death note", your comment offends me because its so idiotic.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

NO.

HELL NO.

I dont want that gay ass pussy anywhere near something like Death Note.
He may look the part but other than that..NOTHING about him says light.

Ill put up with the mediocre DBZ...but please Efron as light sends the completely wrong message about death note.

at the director i have just one thing to say...


who?


I just fear for who they cast as L.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

As Death Note fans, you all shouldn't be worried.

If it's bad, it's not our problem.

We still have our manga, anime, and three live action movies.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

Im just afraid this will taint my view of light drastically.

I mean everytime i think of Death note...That gay guys pic will keep popping up in my head


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Im just afraid this will taint my view of light drastically.
> 
> I mean everytime i think of Death note...That gay guys pic will keep popping up in my head



That's a little melodramatic, don't you think?


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> That's a little melodramatic, don't you think?



nope not at all.. 

Nothing about Efron says serious to me...


----------



## KT.Bass (Oct 20, 2008)

​


----------



## Noah (Oct 20, 2008)

Eh heh. Do we really have to go through all this crying every time something gets an American adaptation?

Until I see something that proves this is going to be as bad as the DB movie will be, I hold out some hope. Death Note is one of the few series' that could actually be adapted and not suck. The only thing that I can see being lost in translation is how the shinigami will look. I fully expect to see them as humans in odd or gothic clothes.


----------



## Hana (Oct 20, 2008)

I sat down and really thought about the prospect of Zac Efron being Light, and I'd like it for the following reasons.

1) He certainly looks the part. This cannot be denied.

2) We have not seen him in anything other than happy things (ie..HSM and Hairspray), so this would be a great chance to see if he can hack it as a real actor.

3) The best part about Zack Efron being Light would be when I go see the film. All his 13 year old fangirls and their dumbass parents will go into the theatre waiting to see innocent old Zac Efron turn into a psychotic killing machine who thinks he's God. Epic win.


In reality, this is one of the few mangas I could see becoming a decent Hollywood film. I hope they just don't rape the storyline like those Japanese movies did.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

No Efron..I will not sit near retarded 13 Year old fan girls

They could atleast make it R.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Death Note is a Shonen Jump property, its not R material god!!

And Efron's better than the guy who played Light in the Jap adaptation.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

lol hell no. 

If it were R there would be no screaming fan girls. Duh.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

Why does it bother you so much? Screaming fangirls equals to fans and if some of those fans actually go out and buy a volume then isn't that a good thing?


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Why does it bother you so much? Screaming fangirls equals to fans and if some of those fans actually go out and buy a volume then isn't that a good thing?



I agree.  They're just trying to milk the Death Note cash cow.

And I mean, if you don't wanna see Zack as Light, DON'T FUCKING SEE THE MOVIE.

Problem = solved.

Shit.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

not really...

Id rather not have death note associated with that high school musical cliché crap.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> not really...
> 
> Id rather not have death note associated with that high school clich? crap.



Well, that's just ridiculous.

Just because ONE actor MIGHT be in a movie that's not even fully in the works yet, you're up in arms about how:

HSM = Zack Efron = Death Note = crap

No... that makes no sense.

HSM = crap... sure.  I can see that.  It depends on your taste though, but I digress.

Or maybe, HSM = Zack Efron = crap... yeah, I can see that too... only because as Hana said, he hasn't shown his full acting capabilities yet.

So wait for a fucking trailer and stop complaining because there's nothing to be upset about yet!


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

Now now..keep your pants on.

Unless Efron proves he can be serious.

This movie = Crap


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

It hasn't even been officially announced that Efron is taking on the role, talk about over reaction, by the way how old are you?


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think you're the one who needs to keep their pants on.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

...If your taking everything i say seriously...then I honestly feel sorry for you.

and im 99% sure this movie will suck if Efron gets the role.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> ...If your taking everything i say seriously...then I honestly feel sorry for you.
> 
> and im 99% sure this movie will suck if Efron gets the role.



Well, I don't know... you're pretty convincing.

I could see him playing evil.

But not psychotic.  That's what I'm worried about.

BUT... he might not even be cast, so let's hold our breath.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Well, I don't know... you're pretty convincing.





LOL i honestly laughed out loud 
I just might sig that 

Look dont get me wrong...Im not a hater i just dont want Efron going 

MUHAHHAH I WILL TAKE THIS POTATO CHIP....AND EAT IT


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't think people get why Efron would be good for this role. Light is supposed to be the super handsome and beloved highschool student anyone can trust, which is what Efron excels at playing. Light has to be able to talk to himself like some kind of super Hitler and be charismatic around others.


Please realize that Death Note is a kids story, it's meant for 12 year olds. It is not as deep as people on the internet pretend, it is not as dark as they pretend. It's a story for 12 year olds, gore is non-existant, the sexual overtones are no worse then any recent Disney or Dreamworks movie, and the plot is about as complex as a game of checkers. If the theater is filled with screaming 13 year old fanboys and fangirls guess what? The movie hit the Japanese and American demographics, Death Note is supposed to appeal to them.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 20, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I don't think people get why Efron would be good for this role. Light is supposed to be the super handsome and beloved highschool student anyone can trust, which is what Efron excels at playing. Light has to be able to talk to himself like some kind of super Hitler and be charismatic around others.
> 
> 
> Please realize that Death Note is a kids story, it's meant for 12 year olds. It is not as deep as people on the internet pretend, it is not as dark as they pretend. It's a story for 12 year olds, gore is non-existant, the sexual overtones are no worse then any recent Disney or Dreamworks movie, and the plot is about as complex as a game of checkers. If the theater is filled with screaming 13 year old fanboys and fangirls guess what? The movie hit the Japanese and American demographics, Death Note is supposed to appeal to them.



Pre Pare to get flammed.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

> Pre Pare to get flammed.



Why? He just got it spot on.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> LOL i honestly laughed out loud
> I just might sig that
> 
> Look dont get me wrong...Im not a hater i just dont want Efron going
> ...



At least it seems like we understand each other.

And yes, replying to your post in the DBZ topic, I do have a lot of time on my hands from 2 to 5 PM.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 20, 2008)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> No Efron..I will not sit near retarded 13 Year old fan girls
> 
> They could atleast make it R.



I don't think you'll have to worry about that. Light dies in the end, and I'm 100% sure that those rabid Efron fangirls, do not want to see their "beloved knight and shining army" get killed.

As far a L is concerned...

Ladies and gentleman, we all know that when it comes to casting an actor to play the Great L, there's only one man for the fucking job. Yes, you know who he is. He's the greatest actor of out time. It must be done to make this movie great.....Get *Frankie Muniz *on speeddial....ASAP!!!!


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 20, 2008)

Someone had better be glad that the Death Note is not real, 'cause if it was and I had it, it's pages would be full of names right now.  Why can't they just leave well enough alone?

If this remake comes to pass, it will be a steaming pile of SHIT!


----------



## Masurao (Oct 20, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Someone had better be glad that the Death Note is not real, 'cause if it was and I had it, it's pages would be full of names right now.  Why can't they just leave well enough alone?
> 
> If this remake comes to pass, it will be a steaming pile of SHIT!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 21, 2008)

Light was a bitch anyway so Efron would play him well.  The only thing Efron lacks is some evilness.


----------



## Major (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow I didn't even know they were making a movie


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 21, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> And yes, replying to your post in the DBZ topic, I do have a lot of time on my hands from 2 to 5 PM.




I wasnt talking to you..I was talking to the OP.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 21, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Light was a bitch anyway so Efron would play him well.  The only thing Efron lacks is some evilness.



Well, I could see him playing evil well.  I don't know about psychotic though.

Maybe they should put him through the method acting process like they did with Heath Ledger.

And hopefully we won't end up with another dead body.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope we end up with another dead body


----------



## Shade (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm sorry but this will be 10 times better than the Japanese movies if Hollywood makes it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stark said:


> "I'm going to kill you with a book,
> _that's right, a book._
> but no ordinary book...
> _It's no ordinary book..._
> ...


 
I lol'd. Hard.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Hana said:


> I sat down and really thought about the prospect of Zac Efron being Light, and I'd like it for the following reasons.
> 
> 1) He certainly looks the part. This cannot be denied.
> 
> ...



You never know, with the hollywood fuckers. They will almost definitely tone down Light's character, but they might even completely defeat the point byt switching's and Light's characters.

I mean, look what they did to Wanted. That was one of my favourite miniseries and it turned into a generically retarded summer blockbuster with no edge. And at least Millar might have had a say. With unwitting japanese  guys, they'll probably screw them over hugely.


----------



## Even (Feb 21, 2009)

this is gonna fail in epic proportions


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 21, 2009)

What ever happen to this movie anyway?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Zac Efron Zac Efron Zac Efron


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 21, 2009)

Ehem.. Death Note movie, huh?


*Spoiler*: _Reaction_ 



*FUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK*


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to punch myself in the face after see post 1 of this thread.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> I want to punch myself in the face after see post 1 of this thread.



I see I?m not alone.

But of course he could pull a Ledger. Except Ledger had decent movies before DK while Efron...


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a feeling I'm going to laugh my ass off at this movie.


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2009)

so, I guess they're gonna move the story from Tokyo to some random American metropolis?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2009)

Even said:


> so, I guess they're gonna move the story from Tokyo to some random American metropolis?



Probably...

They're almost certainly going to remove Light trying to get rid of his father, too.


----------



## NarutoPokesHinata (Dec 6, 2010)

They should cast some unknown people especially for light. buuut I really don't want this to happen because if it's a hit, people will be like I LOVE DEATH NOTE IT'S THE BEST... when they havn't even read the manga or seen the anime! :'(


----------



## jux (Dec 14, 2010)

Efron does look like Light.

but this is just horrid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

This thread was from 2008.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 14, 2010)

lolbump

Anyways, as long as he stays away from Akira I'm perfectly fine with this


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

they better not leave out the potato chip scene. That scene is dripping with atmosphere and suspense

[YOUTUBE]kaoy1QKxGQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adagio (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope they don't go through with this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

HE ATE THE POTATO CHIP!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> HE ATE THE POTATO CHIP!



GTFO-U SERIOUS?


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)

lol I'LL TAKE MY PENIS........AND BEAT IT!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> GTFO-U SERIOUS?





CrazyMoronX said:


> HE ATE THE POTATO CHIP!





The World said:


> lol I'LL TAKE MY PENIS........AND BEAT IT!



forealz


----------



## Hollowized (Dec 17, 2010)

Meh, not suprised. Probably gonna be a Hollywood Naruto live action movie someday too. Just move along and ignore it, or possibly watch it to see how shitty it is, although I'm betting that watching the trailer is more than enough for that purpose.


----------



## Captain Fry (Dec 18, 2010)

just from this news there im now sporting a frown...  they will fuck this up


----------



## Jelly (Dec 18, 2010)

LMFAO!!!! that's fucking hilarious


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 18, 2010)

...................................

Seriously?


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy crap, Effron really does look like Light....


----------

